# Alpine 5900 CD deck on the bay



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

RARE Alpine 5900 CD Player RARE Lamborghini Ferrari | eBay

Nice and clean too... love the looks of this old CD deck! Fits properly in an 80's car... not some blue light up neon thing :laugh:


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the old Alpines too. I currently have a 7844 and a 3331 EQ in my Ranger. They will soon be running a full OS Lanzar set up. 
Recently scored a rare mint 7930 dead head that I'm going to install in my '63 T-bird convertible when I get it back from the shop. That's going to be running to a PPI Black Art A204 and A300 with an EPX223 crossover. The amps will be powering Clarion coaxial speakers and 2 8" Rockford xlc's.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've exchanged a few emails with that guy and he also claims to have a BNIB 7909 as well. He owned a high end car audio shop for many years in CT per what he told me.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

is he selling the 7909? what are the chances the caps are still good in it and it works?


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

qwank said:


> is he selling the 7909? what are the chances the caps are still good in it and it works?



He claims that he will be listing it "when the time is right" it's been a bit since I exchanged e-mails with him but considering he had just an empty 7909 box listed for $100 not long ago I'd say he will want an astronomical price for the 7909 when he does list it. 

Caps would be a gamble I suppose. If the unit has truly never seen power it's likely they are still in fine/usable condition however that's debatable of course and for the money it would cost to recap it on top of what it would probable sell for I would personally buy something other than a 7909.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

a couple of 7909s just got listed. one for $1,350 BIN


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

qwank said:


> a couple of 7909s just got listed. one for $1,350 BIN



Yep one just sold about an hour ago for less than $600 and it was super clean. An anniversary one went for in the $400s about a month ago and it was in the box! Just gotta really be on your a-game and always watching late nights seem to work best for snagging the deals.


----------

